# Mach3 Restore



## Blackhawk (Apr 22, 2015)

lightening hit my house a bit ago and fried a bunch of stuff, including the computer. Luckily my hard drive made it but would not work in new computer. I got all the xml files put in folder on new machine, just wondering how to get the machine how to recognize my old settings


----------



## Baithog (Apr 22, 2015)

This works on my machine. Copy the old configuration files to the new Mach3 directory. The Mach3 directory is usually C:\Mach3 . The configuration files are 'title'.xml . The title is what you called the machine when you created the configuration file. One of mine is bamboo.xml and another mill-a.xml. 

There should be an icon on the desktop called Mach3 Loader. Start that program. It should pick up the old xml files and allow you to start them. The xml file contains all the pin information, motor setup, and such, so you should be able to run the machine


----------



## countryguy (Apr 22, 2015)

I just install the original version  ( to get the parallel port driver ) and then simply dump the entire mach3 folder from my backup directly over the existing fresh install.    Worked Every time this far.  For both my plasma and hobby mill installs.    Of course I am just being a bit lazy there.   The XML setups are the proper way I suppose


----------



## Blackhawk (Apr 23, 2015)

Works perfect, saved a lot of time retuning. Thanks


----------

